# Moderators, please give DeVortex his own section in this forum!



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Dear Moderators,

I would like to suggest that Devortex gets his own dedicated section of this forum, like liberty and the others. In almost every Droid X rom forum, his rom is always in the top 3-5 of favorite and recommended roms.

He has and continues to be the most consistently supportive developer of his rom. He regularly answers forum members questions. He is open to suggestions and has implemented some of them into his rom.

He is a prime example of developer support. Without a doubt, he has created one of the most stable roms for the Droid X. Not to mention his rom is excellent for someone trying out their first rom from stock. It extends their battery life, similar functionality to stock, and the ability to customize.

He has earned his spot in the sun. Please give him his dedicated space of honor.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

all he has to do is contact us. moved to droid x general.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

He said himself that he wouldn't request his own section until he had more than one post/rom/mod to make.

Sounds like a great guy though, and I know he appreciates the support his fans give him.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> all he has to do is contact us. moved to droid x general.


Ahhh. I thought that was something the moderators decided. In another forum he has his own section. I was so happy for him when that was done. I couldn't understand why this forum didn't do the same because he is so active. Now that he has a release candidate maybe you could revisit this with him? I'm glad to find out, that it wasn't a matter of his contribution being over looked.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Definitely the most talented developer there is.


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

I started a thread just like this before rc1 dropped. Didnt work then but a mod never chimmed in with a answer like ro6666lt did.


ro6666lt said:


> He said himself that he wouldn't request his own section until he had more than one post/rom/mod to make.
> 
> Sounds like a great guy though, and I know he appreciates the support his fans give him.


Here was the reply he made in my thread... I appreciate all the support here, but I'd have to agree with this post. So far I really only have one thread. Maybe going to jump into 2 when I release RC1, but then the beta thread will just die out and probably just get closed. I'll take a sub-forum when I have multiple simultaneous roms out there or something like that...

If your not following devortex on twitter you might want to start. He has tweeted somethings that dont make it to the sites.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you, I will add him to my twitter.


----------

